# Off Cytomel soon before RAI, what next?



## sa103 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have 5 days left on 25mcg of Cytomel per day, feeling great with this dosage, just a bit nervous as my ENDO wants me to stop taking it after Sept 18th. Low Iodine Diet begins on the 20th and full body scan will be done Oct 1 & 3 with small tracer dose. How does tracer dose work exactly, am I to avoid people from Oct 1st on? Full RAI ablation is scheduled for Oct. 4th. No meds after the 18th till after RAI, how am I going to feel? I'm a bit worried about it. Endo's office is very busy, hard to get through to talk to her, a bit frustrating. If anyone can give me there experiences with this, that would be most helpful, thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

While the nuclear medicine doc gave me the "standard" RAI instructions after my scanning dose--avoid people for 3 days, flush twice, etc.--the oncologist poo-pood those instructions and said to do my normal activities. I still stayed away from pregnant women and children just in case (which was easy because I'm rarely around them, anyway).


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Tired, foggy-headed, kinda like you are operating slower than everyone else...but it's manageable. Just an annoyance.

I didn't have to stay away from anyone after I got my tracer dose, just after I got the therapy level dose.


----------



## sa103 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok, great, thank you both for those replies, I am most grateful : )


----------

